# UNOFFICIAL PFF SHARK TOURNAMENT REPORT



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

The tournament went great. I'll let everyone add their own report, but here is ours. We made it out at about 7 on friday and didn't get anything going all night so about 2 we went and slept until 5. Got to our secret spot that everybody knows about and put out the rods. 5 mins after we put them down the 6/0 is screaming. Couldn't give the fish any slack so we couldn't get hooked up with the circle hook. After a nice splash of menhaden oil my Tekota is screaming. I tried my best to give it slack, after my spool was about empty (all 400 yards of 150 power pro) I came tight. FISH ON!! We had to cut off the anchor and chase him a little bit and keep him out of the motor and off of the hull. After 45 mins and about 3/4 of a mile we see it come up. Yessss!!!! it's actually a shark and I'm not getting my butt kicked by a redfish. Got it tied up and drug him for a bit and then pulled it in the boat. Got back to Mcrae and got a quick measurement and it was 68'' to the fork. Konz and Clay showed me how to clean it and thanks to clay and I think it was bladeco that let me use their knifes. Well we decided to take it easy and wait to collect our winning prize. We got bored so we went down the beach to catch some spanish and then anchored up for some more sharking. Kanemano comes on the radio and says they have an 8 footer. No way. After a while the measurement came back at 68 and 3/8 inches!!!!! we got knocked into second by 3/8 of an inch :banghead Now the board was Kane in first, fishwerks in second and chunky love in third with their wimpy blacktip oke

That's pretty much how it ended. Thanks to Get'n Wade, second and third got some great prizes!! Its great to have another 6/0 Here are some pictures


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

How could I forget about the JAWS music? I'll let someone else explain that


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

We left sat afternoon don't offically know who won yet, But it was a blast! I'm glad we drug something to the beach after talkin so much crap the past 2 years! We pulled ours from around a wreck a few miles offshore after chumming about 45 minutes my boys flea market 12/0 started clickin. She put up a good effort but with 150 power pro and some heavy gruntin Lil' John managed to bring her to the boat in about 25 mins. Hellthe real fight was at the boat she raised "kane" thats for sure. Guess I was a little excited about the orginal estimate they always look bigger when your the one doin the catchin oke Anyways as was the last event, this was one great time for everyone. It was nice to meet everybody special thanks to chum-chum for the bags and the supportalso to konz for helpin clean the beastie. Thanks also to Clay and theChunky crew for kinda keeping things organized. Here's a few shots.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

About 2:00 am Sunday morninginside the pass Sniper and I had enough chum in the water sharks in Orange Beach could smell it. Wham!! Penn 50 starts screaming, I pick it up pop the hook 3 time to get a good set and was not prepared for the other end of the line to start running out. It striped a couple of hundred yards off the 50 before I could get him stopped. I worked him hard for about 45 minutes, finally got him coming to me. I know he is a monster and in the back of my head I'm counting my cash from winning the tourney. Well I am bringing him up close to the boat when he decided he wanted know part of our tourney or playing the staring role in it. He takes off deep and fast, shoots under my boat so quick I could not keepthe lineout of the outdrives then he was gone and I was left with no rigging.:banghead

It was such a rush fighting one that big that I was not mad about what had happened, just dissapointed. By far the largest fish I have ever hooked and fought. An hour later drag starts running out but alot slower than before. I reel it up to find a Bull about 3'.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

This Tournament was a blast even if our team got skunked out. Not a single bite and we had the same baits and sam eplaces others where fishing so goes to show that it is still all luck. Like I said it was a blast. I know friday night my team was beat to hell from work so we fished a little bit and came in to get a good meal and hit it hard Saturday . On our way back in we get stopped by the Game Warden andhe did everything but aboards us. I know he was just doing his job but damn you don't have to think everyone out on the water is poaching or breaking the law. Seems like he was on a mission to hammer someone. well one of my team mates had his license but didn't check the expiration date and it expired a month ago so he let him go sincewe were not fishing at the time. my buddy went and got a new license Saturday morning so we were legal again. Well our damn camp stove/grill was so old that friday night it wouldn't work so we had to borrow some german exchange pilots grill to cook our steaks which by the way frank if you are on here thankyou very much for letting us use the grill. After eating and meeting everyone that showed up friday night my team was bushed for the night I still wanted to fish. SO *GeneratorMan*okeoffers to let me fish off his boat when he went out since he was by himself pretty much. wellhe forgot his shark rigs no big deal I have all that stuff so I hook him up with the gear. we push off of Fort Mcrae and he runs us aground on the sand bar and he has to jump out and push us off, can you see how this is going already a big comedy of errorsHAHA! *BUT!!!*wait the best part is comming up HE FOR GOT HIS BAIT AT HOME IN THE FREEZER LOL :doh:doh:clap:clap:clap what kind of shark fisherman don't bring his bait. I got a good laugh out of it it. I wish I would have had a camera to have the pictures of the spanish sardines we were trying to pile onto the hook since he forgothis bait. it was all good still had fun I love being out on the water. Saturday up early and we hear that clay and konz hooked up on a little blacktip. about the time we get some eating breakfast wishiniwasfishing pulls in with his hammerhead. We get ready and head out to do some fishing head to a spot and achor up set the slick and had a good mix of bait out. 6 hours and nothing. we head back to Mcrae and get some food and reload the beer machine on the boat. Never did make it back out got too dunk and the sun zapped my energy out so we did some surf fishing down by the jetties. nothing really to report a few bites mostly rays and blues.Hey Clay those Shark nuggets were awsome!! anyways had a great time out there and it sucks were didn't hook up but thats the way it goes. At least I brought my bait and tackle to the shark tourny with me.oke Thanks for the great time all. time to go get some rest after the wind came up on Sunday Morning.:sleeping


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I knew this was going to be the highlight of the day. Coming home sitting down after cleaning all the gear and reading Jays report. :doh 

OK i will admit I will need to get a check list started for sure. Im not going to come up with an elaborate excuse. But I will give it a try. Note the pregnant wife, the ill three year old and the worked ass off friday.:banghead I was lucky to even get to the camp.BladecoI am so sorry I dragged you out, I owe you another trip.Next one willbe better. Thanks for going out with me though.

Ona different day. We get up and I take the youngest son to the baby sitter.:baby Next we setout of the passwe doin it now. Anchor up and set out the chum the oil and the dead. We are going to catch a shark. 3 hours later seas building, we up the anchor and drift. Nothing! Make my way over to Pickens, wife starts chumming:sick. OK whats worse than a pregnant sick woman ona boat? ..... MMMmmm...NOTHING. So I head on in, :letsdrink 

I had a blast and wish we could have caught something. Over all lessons learned and nobody got hurt. Cant wait till the next time. I will have that list by then..lol


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

So did kanemano's shark win????? As I was leaving, Matt (Ocean Man) called on the radio saying that he had a contender and was on the way back to McRee. What's the scoop on the final results. It was great to put some new faces to the screen names. Nice to meet you Generator Man and sorry that you were stuck on the beach with me drinking a beer while all your gear/bait was at the house.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

We had a great time out there with everyone. 

We didnt catch a shark, or even hook up with one but it was fun being out there. It was nice to meet everyone who came out. 

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a good time meeting some of the guys out there, I wasn't able to get any fishing in, but it was fun hanging out with everyone. Clay did a great job cooking up that hammerhead. Generator Man, thanks for the glow stick for my kayak, that came in pretty handy in the blackness of the night I was paddling back in. All in all, it was a great time at the beach.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah its all good Generator. I had to give ya a shot in the ribs. Hey it happens all the time no worries. He look at it this way I forgot the sh*t paper here at the house so it could have been a really bad weekend if one of my teamamtes had not brought his. I have done it and so have many others man we will make it out sometime. I was just glad to get out meet some new people and have a good time. would have been nice to caught something but hell you can't do it all at once sometimes. next time though I will get on the board at least. I have not heard who won yet officially. I know we left early due to my teammates tent blowing down( thank god I brought my tent! It is designed for high winds and going up on the mountains so I was nice n dry and it didn't even ripple in the wind haha) I spent the better part of the morning when I got home cleaning the boat out. All those fish parts and chun and god know what else that was all over the deck was starting to rot and the smell was terrible. dawn dish soap and some bleach made it go away somewhat. I think it is just going to need to rot out eventually and washed away over time. anyhow gotta go talk to you all later.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm wooped! But man what a great weekend! 

Thanx to everyone who came and fished, and everyone who came and visited. Next Fall this babies gonna be twice as big!

Official results. 

*1st place: Kane Mano 5'8 1/2" Bull Shark. $510 prize money.*

*2nd place: Wishiniwasfishin and FIshworksfab. 5'8" hammerhead. Penn 6/0 and rod, and gimble fighting belt.*

*3rd place: Ocean Man. Not sure of the official size, since we we out trying to catch something besides our little 3' 5 1/2" black tip. Tackle box.*

*Raffle for Cobia rod: Getsome. If he don't come getsome this cobia rod, its goin on ebay to help cover my legal fees from friday morning!*

All the items were donated by Get-N-Wade! I know he has some great prices on gear, all those of you who didn't catch a shark this weekend...maybe you need to go see him at the Gulf Breez flea market to get some new gear so at least ya look good! Really appreciate the generocity Mitch!

Lets see some more pics up, I'll try to get some up tommorow!

And glad everyone enjoyed the shark nuggets. Thanx for donated it Wishin and Fishworks! You see we cooked most of it up, and it was gone as soon as it came out of the deep fryer!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>Well I guess Team Kane can talk da trash till fall anyway! I hopeeveryone had as much FUN as my crew did! Can't wait till the fall edition to go at itagain. Thanks Wade for the additional prizes. Heres a few more pics.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Had a great time! It was greatmeeting everyone.The only luck I had was a big Skunk! Congatulations to the winners,:bowdown Great job! Give me a call Get Some and you can come by and pick up that Cobia rod. 565-0920


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Mitch...this Seeker fishing rod isnt the cobia rod? Who does that go to? was that the 3rd place stand up rod you were talking about?? I mistakenly told Getsome I had the cobia rod. I wouldnt know a cobia rod from a pompano rod..:doh

Let me know who this one goes too!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a great time out there. The sharking was a little slow but we managed to catch the one bite we had. She hit the 6/0 with 80lb braid. I fought and fought this shark for quite a while. I really thought I had a good one. It took 35-40 minutes to gether to the boat then another 15 or so to get a tail rope on her. Once I finally got her up to the boat I seen that she was foul hooked in the pectoral fin and that's why she put up such a fight.



















When I gutted the shark she was full of babies.



















Turned out to be 5'1" to the fork or about 8 inches too short. I still owe somebody my $80 entry fee. I tried to pay Clay on the beach but he wasn't ready for the money at that time then I never got back up with him before the tourny was over.

On a side note, the reef we were fishing was covered in Red Snapper. When we first got there we set out the chum churn and had some bonito's behind the boat in no time. I tossed out a gotcha and hook up with one right away. I put him in the boat and passed the rod off to Duayne. He threw out and was instantly hooked up. When he got it to the boat it was a small AJ. He threw back out and was hooked up again this time it was Red Snapper.










We lost the Gotcha after that and tied on a grub and took turns catching Snapper after Snapper on it with a ultra light and 8lb test.










I had a great time at the tournament met a few new people and the Shark nuggets were good, especially with the Thai sause. Thanks Clay for putting it all together and to everybody else that showed up for making it what it was. Cant wait for the next one.


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

My thanks to Clayfor the cooking advice, the great shark nuggests and the opportunity to meet several of the people around the camp. Also thanks to get-n-wade for the invite to fish aboard his boat. Unfortunately was unable to go due to ferrying people back and forth from sherman all day. Hope to have the opportunity to go at a later date. Would like to thank John and Kane for the shark meat and conversation. Look forward to fishing with you sometime later this summer. It was my first time to actually meet some of the fishing forum members and I really enjoyed the opportunity to do so. Spent two days and nights there with family members, did no fishing due to thumb and wrist surgery recovery. Did learn from you guys and will try to be active participant in future events. tks guys. dan


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You got a PM bout the entry fee MAtt. Sorry I lost track. Just mail it to Kane. Which puts his winnings to $590!

And you have at least one prize over here Matt to pick up, maybe 2, waiting for clarifcation from Get-N-Wade.

Was a blast guys!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Forgot to say thanks to clay for letting us use his cooler and letting us get 5 1 gallon bags of shark meat :bowdown


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No problem Josh..but no thanks required! You guys were the ones nice enough to donate all that meat for the cookup!!!! Thanx man!!!

And did ya get my message? You guys got a nice gimble belt for one of your prizes, I'll get it to ya when I get the cooler! Congrats man!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Did the hammer taste good?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought the Hammerhead tasted good. I had always heard that they were the worst and not worth cleaning but that one tasted fine to me.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually the hammer was delious. I have always thought Bullshark tasted like and had the consistensy of chicken brest, a white, meaty kinda of dryer meat that is best nuget sized, breaded and fried.

The Hammer, as other people on the beach said was close, but more like pork a bit. Little darker, and meatier. Would prob be great in sweet ans sour pork recipe.


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

*i had a blast everyone, cooked my ass off all weekend feeding the family:banghead, but in all thats how it goes ,, no sleep, our tent made the the most god awful nosises, MY GOD DIDNT SLEEP FOR 2 HOURS ALL WEEKEND, but i have to say BLADECO that damn steak was awesome THANK YOU. and thank you for making me lose my big ass stone crab. ya have a pay back coming :shedevil it was sooooooooooo nice meeting all , and the ones i do know it is always a pleasure...*


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Kinda makes ya proud to be part of this forum when ya have an event like this. Just off the cuff so to speak and truly have the event be for the pure fun of fishin and a chance to meet "GOOD" people. Ocean Man you certainly deserve kudos for steppin up about the entry fee. Hell, I got what I wanted out of the deal by bein' able to talk the talk till the next time we pile up at Ft. McRae for #3. And believe me I will take every oppertunity to talk smack till then. Lord help ya if we place at the next one!okeThanks to all!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I again as said, had a riot!

And thanx honey...for cookin, makin coffe, and takin good care of yer man while I was workin harder then them dudes on Deadliest Catch tryin to catch a shark!! oke

Kane, I am lookin foward to the next oppurtunity to get ya. That goes for Wishin and Fishworks, and Ocean man!!!:moon

Brandy brought up a good idea for those of you that are into it...

a UNOFFICIAL PFF SPEARFISHING TOURNAMNET!

You can only get about 4 good dives in in a day, so you do your thing, try your best, then get to spend more time on the island relaxin and crap talkin! I think Brandy was on to something, and we need to make it happen!

And thanx Matt for alertin us to the entry fee. Cant believe I lost count of a team when I was countin up the payout for the Kane man!:doh


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

By the looks of things,seems like Clay did a great job of pulling a successful tourney out of his ass. Great job man,ya should be commended :clap I did a drive-by out at McRae yesterday afternoon during the gailforce wind experience and only recognised Franks(Boardfeet) boat on the eastside of the island but didn't feel like dealing with beaching. Again good job of pulling off a nice event Clay.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx Dan...but it all started last fall with WishinIwasfishin's idea. And everybody helped pull this thing off with there cooperation, bringing supplies, firewood, helping out with everthing, donated there meat (why do I keep sayin really queer things tonite..:doh) for the cookup, and Get-N-Wades sweet prizes he donated out of pocket! I look foward to the next one...and u outta make it out htere Dan! I enjoy stealing beer out of your cooler!!!:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I had a good time too. I'm just glad my wimpy little black tip didn't place. That would have been embarassing!

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/12/2008)*
> 
> a UNOFFICIAL PFF SPEARFISHING TOURNAMNET!
> 
> You can only get about 4 good dives in in a day, so you do your thing, try your best, then get to spend more time on the island relaxin and crap talkin! I think Brandy was on to something, and we need to make it happen!


I'm in and will help with any setup etc... Let's do it. Let's get it started. I say either July or Sept since guns and hoses is August 9th.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for bringing my Seeker rod and tackle bag to the Oval Office meeting last night Clay. Also, thanks to Get'n Wade for donating such great prizes for the tournament. I will be putting them both in action shortly.I plan touse that rod to take home first place in the fall tourny.oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And so now the crap talkin has already officiallybegun for the fall tournament!! :letsdrink


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I fully expect to walk away in the fall with yall scratchin your heads and cursin that damn "kane mano".Ourtourney winningtechnics are now field tested and MOTHER approved.:moon we do talk the talk and walk da walkoke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh Not more than a week after this one ends....and Kane is at it for the next one!

We shall see O Great Island Shark Father! Team Chunky Love might actually really try next year!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

"O GREAT ISLAND SHARK FATHER":bowdown................Kinda has a nice ring to it don't ya think? Thanks Clay old boy think I'll run with that for a while.oke Till we meet again on the sharkin' grounds! Little drama for effect.


----------

